# Strangedog just posted a few pre-orders for dragonfly - no longer there



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just purchased mine and thought I would pass along that there are a few available for pre-purchase...www.strangedog.com...under preorders...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, several people have been interested in the Strangedog covers.

Betsy


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, I just bought one!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

you are most welcome


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

ooh, I have the dragonfly cover, and I love it! But my Kindle is wearing its Lizard cover right now (also from strangedog). I like to switch the cover every few weeks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

yes, I will be switching covers too...I bought this one, the dragon flys from strangedog and also bought an oberon cover...i was concerned about bending the oberon cover back behind the kindle...won't it create a crease?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> yes, I will be switching covers too...I bought this one, the dragon flys from strangedog and also bought an oberon cover...i was concerned about bending the oberon cover back behind the kindle...won't it create a crease?


The leather is fairly thick but supple. I don't think creasing will be an issue. I did notice that my Tree of Life beta was far easier to bend back than my Celtic Hounds has been. So, in the long run there may be a slight chance that ToL might develop a crease, just too soon to determine.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I check his website everyday and I missed it yesterday. Oh well, I guess I have to keep on checking. There are a couple of his that I really like. How about you all?


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like the old world map and celtic knot.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

i can't wait to receive the dragonflys...it will be my first cover from strangedog...i've heard they are wonderful...i actually found out about him first through and amazon post.  i'm thinking i will use it as a "dress down" cover for my kindle...  

thank you for the info on whether the oberon cover will crease...isn't TOL a wrap-around design?  maybe that has something to do with it being easier to fold back?  just guessing...i bought the ave. of trees and it doesn't wrap around, so i wonder if it will be less supple.  they look absolutely beautiful!  all of them...i wonder what the difference between green and fern is?  some of the journals are available in green...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

pawlaw, I believe they will all eventually get more supple. It is just a matter of time due to the tooling of the leather. I have had my Celtic Hounds for around a week and it is already loosening up, but I have had to do some coaxing (not unlike breaking in a baseball mitt). With the Tree of Life beta I had it just went much quicker.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you, LuckyRainbow.  I can't wait to receive it...I received my kindle today hooray!  so, it's waiting for it's cover...in the meantime, i put on the original one that came with it and have found it to be very secure, although somewhat stiff.

I bent the cover back and began to read the intro information and went to turn the page without holding the right side of the kindle with my right hand and the kindle flopped over my left hand and i almost lost control...i'm in a cold sweat now trying to recover...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Now, you understand the _need_ for a different cover. Try that while laying in bed and holding it up above you. Kindle does not feel good coming down upon ones nose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

There I go
On the read again
There I am
I'm full of rage
Picked it up
Held the cover wrong
Picked it up
Turned the page


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, LuckyRainbow - I could imagine how negative kindle-on-the-nose would be...I'm having so much fun kindleizing my vocabulary    yes, there does need to be some method of securing the right side for me...so looking forward to my oberon and strangedog covers...

Hmmmm, BacardiJim, interesting poem...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Hmmmm, BacardiJim, interesting poem...


*sigh*

I'm so old.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

BacardiJim - hee hee...what do you mean?  I have to say that I've read a lot of this site now trying to make sure I don't repost things that have already been posted long ago and I've seen alot of your posts...AND, not that it's a bad thing...I just have a hard time understanding them (I'm sure it's my brain...very literal, sarcastic, you know, typical engineer   

Very amusing, though...thanks for the entertainment!


----------

